# were to buy woven and satin labels in the uk



## rockersuk (Feb 2, 2009)

hi
looking for a supplier in the uk were i can buy woven or satin labels 1000 needed
if anyone knows were i can purchase them from please reply to this thread

cheers


----------



## Jinxter (Nov 5, 2012)

GB labels ..


----------

